# Internet veikala atbalsts >  kabeli

## bentons

Es bishki nesaprotu kaa tur taas cenas ir uzdotas, piemeeram pie kabelu aizsardziibas kur ir gofras, taas cenas ir par metru? Kaads vareetu luudzu paskaidrot?

----------


## Amazons

Atvainojiet, ka varbūt ne pa tēmu, bet vai jaunajiem skolā literatūru nemaz nemāca? Nu tā, lai tad kad uzdod jautājumu tur nebūtu putra un viss būtu skaidrs.
Autor! Atkārto jautājumu - lēnām un pa zilbēm.

----------


## mehanikis

es gan visu skaidri sapratu, veikala sadaļā pārdodas gofras kuras paredzētas kabeļu aizsardzībai-cilvēks ir apjucis par cenu metrā

----------

